# Grow Citruis Trees,Food ,Fertilizer



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

If you live in the south or have a greenhouse and grow lights grow lemon,lime and orange trees.To make healthy acid loving plants and a healthy body.
Some plants like blueberries like acidic soils.You can liquify or grind up fruits like limes,lemons to feed them.

Most people don't realize that acidic plants turn alkaline once in your stomach. 
A healthy body is alkaline not acidic.To check the acididty,just go to drug store,get PH strips.If you have too much acid then your eating too much meat,breads,oats,rice,potatores .

We keep a lemon tree in a large planter and bring it in in winter.Dwarf trees can be grown inside greenhouse or a tree can be trained to grow where it takes up less space.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a lemon, calmondin orange and key lime that I drag in and out every year and while the little oranges are quite sour and bitter they do make an ok maramlade. The key lime is a newer addition and hasn't bloomed yet but is getting a bit bigger.
The lemon tho is about 15 or so years old and since it was grown by the kids and myself from a seed from a store bought lemon, it may not ever bloom.. I keep hoping it will.. At least the leaves smell really nice if you take a couple of them and rip them and add to some potpourri.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emaral,our lemon tree has'nt bloomed yet either.Its about 4yr.s old.

I hope to buy a couple lemons,orange,lime ,2 more Anna Apples and 2 more figs.I don't want to wait for them to produce so will have to wait till late fall to plant them.


----------

